
Ask HN: Why are there so many Amazon stories on the front page? - _Understated_
Am I imagining this? It seems that there are loads of Amazon-related stories on the front page all of a sudden. I count 8 at the time of this post.
======
kafkaesq
A big developer conference going on, combined with one of their employees
having thrown themself off of one of their tallest buildings, recently.

------
khnd
because they're having their aws reinvent[1] conference where they announce
all kinds of new development.

[1]: [https://reinvent.awsevents.com/](https://reinvent.awsevents.com/)

------
wmf
Some Amazon conference is going on.

------
_Understated_
Ah, that explains it :)

